# calculadora con alu



## west140 (Dic 22, 2007)

hola que tal tengo que hacer una calculadora que me haga las operaciones basicas(suma resta y multiplicacion) esto con dos digitos entre si es decir de 00 al 99 (ejemplo 99*11), el profesor me dijo que lo podia hacer con una alu pero el problema es que no tengo el numero de serie para buscar el datasheet alguien me lo podria pasar?

saludos...


----------



## Paloky (Ene 3, 2008)

Lo que pides es complicado.

Normalmente, las ALU, estan incorporadas dentro de los microcontroladores o microprocesadores.
Si lo que estas buscando es una ALU independiente, no se si existirá.

Te aconsejo que lo resuelvas con un microcontrolador.

Pero si lo que han pedido es que desarrolles una ALU con puertas digitales, hay cambia la cosa. 
Si te dejan, yo utilizaria una CPLD para diseñarla. O en su defecto, tendràs que montar una buena placa con muchos componentes (sumadores, restadores, multiplexores, .....).

La verdad es que si la tienes que diseñar tu, tiene su complicación.

Suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## heli (Ene 5, 2008)

La ALU mas famosa del mundo es la SN74ls181: http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/sn74ls181.html
Es bastante fácil hacer una calculadora con ella y algunas puertas lógicas mas...


----------



## west140 (Ene 8, 2008)

para restar dos numeros esta alu si la hace o tengo que poner alguna compuerta mas?


----------



## west140 (Ene 8, 2008)

encontre este diagrama donde utilizan una alu pero hay un integrado que dice zocalo y la verdad nunca habia escuchado de el, ojala me pudieran decir para que es y cual es el numero del integrado o el data sheet si alguien lo conoce, saludos


----------



## west140 (Ene 10, 2008)

que tal alguien me podria decir como se configura la alu 74181 para que me sume dos binarios y que me de el resultado, mi problema esta en el acarreo no se como conectar la alu me da algunos resultados de binarios pero no todos, por ejemplo en 1+1 me da igual a 1, como conecto la alu, me urge hermanos ojala me ayude alguien.

 saludos...


----------



## west140 (Ene 11, 2008)

que hermanos ya le he avanzado a mi proyecto y ya me hace suma y resta, ahora el problema que tengo es que  mi alu (74181) no maneja multiplicación de dos numeros, 

   como le puedo hacer para multiplicar dos binarios? que materiales puedo utilizar?


----------



## lalala (Abr 22, 2008)

ojalá hubieras puesto como has resuelto lo de la suma , pues yo tengo el mismo problema


----------



## memo (Jun 3, 2008)

yo tengo el mismo problema con la resta podrias publicar el diagrama de tu proyecto por favor


----------



## vivi_ana (Dic 7, 2008)

Saludos, como puedo hacer el bus de datos y el bus de control para una 74181, que integrados podria usar? Gracias


----------



## maikevil (Mar 18, 2009)

hola amigos, para hacer la suma y resta es necesario montar el circuito que les adjunto, es simple y sensillo siempre y cuando sepan como trabajar con los complementos a1 y a2.. lamentablemente lo que yo necesito es hacer una multiplicacion binaria de 4 bits pero hasta el momento no se como se hace...!


----------



## Ami Lang (Abr 25, 2009)

hola...yo tengo que hacer una calculadora con alu... ya la habia armado pero no me funciono.... a mi solo me pedian suma resta, division y multiplicacion...

alguien me podra ayudar con mi circuito...

se los agradeceria mucho....


----------



## john200516 (May 5, 2009)

hola...   alguno de ustedes podria ayudarme con un circuito que sume reste divida multiplique, numeros binarios de tres bits, que necesariamente utilize memoria eprom... les agradezco cualquier pagina cualquier tutorial


----------



## digisk8 (May 9, 2010)

creo que tengo el mismo problema que todos uds, solo que a mi me pidieron hacer un ALU con compuertas lógicas, se como hacer la suma y la resta, pero no se como hacer la multiplicacion ni la división. aparte le tengo que agregar las funciones lógicas and y or.

en sí, un ALU completo, funciones aritméticas y lógicas; si alguien me puede ayudar lo agradeceria toda mi vida. 

saludos a todos.

gracias de antemano!


----------



## jose alfredo (Ene 27, 2011)

para acer una alu te recomiendo que uses una gal 16b8


----------



## pinksoul (Nov 25, 2011)

oye... y me podrías explicar como hacerla con el gal?? digo ya tengo las ecuaciones pero como son 7 funciones para la ALU no sé como programarlas en Opal... es decir, en suma tengo una ecuacion (5 términos), en resta otra (4 términos)y así...


----------

